# Crew Cab 2005 - Fuel Level Sending Unit Queston



## Beckman (Oct 3, 2005)

Hey Guys,

I've had a "Service Engine Soon" light that's been coming on and going off for a couple of months. 

I went to Autozone today and they determined the code was the Fuel Level Sending Unit.

I called my local Nissan dealer and got a part price of $95.00 and a repair estimate of $300.00. They said the gas tank had to be dropped.

Yikes. I really don't need either. 

So my question is this...

Does this really perform a critical mission? Will I do any harm by not repairing it?

My fuel level reporting actually seems OK. The light is on when I have a full tank. It goes off at about 2/3 full. Comes back on at about 1/3 full. Strange stuff.

Any opinions greatly appreciated.

Thanks, Beck


----------



## Cusser (Apr 16, 2004)

Not on a Nissan, but I just brought my 88 Mazda truck fuel sending unit back to life. I didn't drop the tank, I disconnected two hoses to the fuel filler, removed three bolts on passenger side (where the tank is), loosened corresponding 3 bolts on driver side almost all the way, then used 16 inch 2 x 4 on my jack to tilt the bed for access. I soaked my old sender with dilute phosphoric acid (you could use vinegar), brushed it lightly, re-soaked it, bent the contact arm tighter a little bit, then re-installed. These shouldn't go bad in just 3 years though, all work the same, use a float and a resistance wire. Since yours is intermiitent, i wouldn't worry too much about it. The code reader may be correct, but sometimes is only a hint. Is your gas cap always tight?


----------



## Beckman (Oct 3, 2005)

Yep, my cap is tight. I thought about just getting a new cap to see if that fixed it. I haven't crawled under there to see if I have any kind of access yet.

Thanks for the info.

Beck


----------



## Pumpkinman (Jan 2, 2006)

My 2000 had a fuel sending unit recall that no one at my nissan wanted to acknowledge until I made a stink.....Im sure Niissan fixed that problem but.........


----------



## mcm4090 (Jan 20, 2006)

look on club frontier. There are a few people with the same problem.


----------



## azrocketman (Oct 5, 2005)

Since the problem is generating a malfunction code it may qualify as an emissions related failure. This might still be covered under an emissions warranty. Check your owners manual or Nissan dealer for warranty info.

Steve


----------



## Beckman (Oct 3, 2005)

Well, Cusser may be on to something. I remembered that my wife recently had a code pop up on her Civic. It was a faulty gas cap.

My gas cap has been fine. I just turn it until I hear several clicks.

Well, on the past 3 fillups, I've turned the gas cap about 2 full turns. 

NO SERVICE ENGINE SOON LIGHTS.

So I'm thinking I've dodged a bullet here. I'll probably get me a new cap this weekend and see how it goes.

Thanks for the suggestions guys.

Beck


----------

